

Photo Particles - explode your pictures - aerotwist
http://lab.aerotwist.com/webgl/photoparticles/

======
timrobinson
"You could always upgrade to Chrome" -- I'm already running Chrome (well,
Chromium from about a week ago)

~~~
davweb
If you're running on Windows XP GPU acceleration in Chrome has been
"blacklisted" due to problems. You can re-enable it with the --ignore-gpu-
blacklist command line flag.

<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=72975>

------
akheron
I can't drop anything to the "Drop an image" box. My chromium just shows me
the image I dropped.

------
aerotwist
It's relying on Modernizr's detection of WebGL, which is the best available.
But yes WebGL is not ubiquitous as yet so some folks aren't going to see it.

------
joakin
I cant get it to work on Windows XP (neither chrome 10 nor FF4).

I guess webgl is not available to this platform, I'll try at home with windows
7.

~~~
robin_reala
Should be, but you can check in Firefox in about:support . Look at the bottom
- if it says 0/1 windows accelerated then it‘s not enabled. Try updating your
drivers.

------
hakim
Love this. The variation in visual output depending on image colors keeps it
interesting.

------
rheide
Very cool! Being able to drag&drop images is very intuitive. I like it.

------
LudvigLindblom
That's awesome. Great use of three.js

------
THuRSt0N
chrome.exe --ignore-gpu-blacklist Should make it work in certain cases.

Lovely demo :)

------
bemmu
Crashed my Chrome tab.

